# Cat in Ottawa, Ontario



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Is there anyone out there interested in a beautiful, incredibly friendly mackeral orange tabby, male?
He has shown up at my parent's door, but they already have seven cats, and since my dad has just retired, they are unsure of what their money situation will be and don't want to take in another cat.
He is super nice, has a feeble little meow...poor fellow. He's being fed by my parent's, and staying in their outdoor "cathouse" but he needs a real home.
Send me a PM if you are interested or know anyone who is.
My parent's will happily drive him to whomever would want him, even if you are an hour or so away.
I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

OOH!! I wish I could take in one more... I'll ask around and see if anyone I know is interested. I'm in Peterborough, which is only about 2 hours or so away (i think).


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

That would be great if you could.
I've asked around, but no one has been interested....
Like I said though, he's gorgeous and SO friendly. I'm pretty sure that, as usual in that area (in the country) someone dumped him...poor little guy.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Well, my parent's have decided to keep him...
Right now he's in my dad's office, being quarantined until he's healthy and the others are used to him!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe That is great!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh that's great news!! Glad to hear!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Vanilla, I've kept meaning to say thank you for asking around, but haven't gotten to it, so I'll say it now: THANK YOU!!!!
I'm just happy that he's now safe and warm inside...I knew my parent's would end up with him in the end if no one else took him. He's number 9 for them....


----------

